# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته مهندسی ژنتیک

## Am.jav

ببخشید من الان بخوام تو دانشگاه ژنتیک بخونم باید چه رشته ای رو انتخاب کنم؟
زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی 
یا بیوتکنولوژی

----------


## Black_Hawk

> ببخشید من الان بخوام تو دانشگاه ژنتیک بخونم باید چه رشته ای رو انتخاب کنم؟
> زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی 
> یا بیوتکنولوژی


جفتشون تقریبا از لحاظ کاری خیلی شبیه هم هستن ولی گرایش ژنتیک بصورت تخصصی میشه زیست سلولی

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Am.jav


ببخشید من الان بخوام تو دانشگاه ژنتیک بخونم باید چه رشته ای رو انتخاب کنم؟
زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی 
یا بیوتکنولوژی


من ترم آخر سلولیم  و ارشد هم برای زنتیک پزشکی میتونیم شرکت کنیم
تو کارشناسی هم کلی واحد ژنتیک پاس کردیم_

----------


## Arezou9520

> _
> 
> من ترم آخر سلولیم  و ارشد هم برای زنتیک پزشکی میتونیم شرکت کنیم
> تو کارشناسی هم کلی واحد ژنتیک پاس کردیم_


سلام.
شما هم فصد کنکور مجدد دازی؟

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Arezou9520


سلام.
شما هم فصد کنکور مجدد دازی؟


از کجا فهمیدی؟_

----------


## Black_Hawk

> _
> 
> از کجا فهمیدی؟_


واقعا بعد این همه سال تحصیل می خواید دوباره بیاید از اول بخونید؟ کنکور بدید؟
چه رشته ای مدنظرتونه و علتش چیه علاقه یا درامد و موقعیت و امنیت شغلی و.. یا چی؟
تصمیمتون کاملا شخصیه ول گر میتونید ی توضیحی بدید برای بقیع چون شخصان بودید در این جریانات اگرم راحت نیستید که هیچ

----------

